# Weber 38 Carbs For Sale



## waynetusa (Mar 15, 2014)

Two Weber 38 carbs (stamped 38DGAS 15A) with two BMW intake manifolds and two K&N filters for sale. Were installed on an E9 M30 engine and used for about 2200 miles before engine was replaced. Stored in a dry heated garage since 6/2010. Appear to be in excellent working condition. $550 plus shipping. Details @ [email protected].


----------



## waynetusa (Mar 15, 2014)

Sold, thanks..


----------

